# Are you a “Top Snagger”?



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

This weekend I will be traveling some popular salmon rivers in the northwest to award the person I observe to be the most talented snagger  
I constructed a special trophy for one special individual. (Pic below) 
I can’t wait to see the looks on their faces


----------



## The Goat Roper (Mar 30, 2018)

I would snag just to win that trophy for my bar lol! Lemme know your first stop and I'll be ready!!


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

Please please please post a video of the award ceremony!!


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

why did you use such a light line to the hook? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Where’s your bar? I like beer. PBR is my favorite flavor


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

whitetail&walleye said:


> why did you use such a light line to the hook?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I thought it he same but it’s all I had


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

The Goat Roper said:


> I would snag just to win that trophy for my bar lol! Lemme know your first stop and I'll be ready!!


Possibly the big manistee


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

My initial response would be that this thread runs against the anti trolling rules of the forum. But if you can keep it from running off the rails I'll keep it open until I see it going downhill. Which if history is an indicator, should be soon.

OP if you hand that trophy out at Tippy I hope you make it out alive and suffer as few broken bones as possible...

Make sure someone other than yourself is filming. The shot will be better if you're not holding the camera during the beat down.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Please. Please. Please. Keep this thread alive! This is the most historical post since “they are stacked like....” never mind.

I can’t wait to see where this goes, but as stated, video of award ceremony please!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All in good fun.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome Trophy. I don't think I'll be winning it with my "Thunderstick" program though.


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

You’re missing the snap swivel through the eye of the hook , and you’re also missing the pipecleaner !


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

For the record, I'm giving this a pass based on the barely perceptible, 'Jesus loves you but everyone else...' card next to the discarded Hershey's Kisses wrapper in the photo... (Zoom in.)


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I completely understand it's your artistic license for a nice balanced look...but those dorsal snags like the trophy, or near the tail, are a tough go.
Top snaggers get them in the belly or under the head. 
Much easier to control and land quickly.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

jimp said:


> I completely understand it's your artistic license for a nice balanced look...but those dorsal snags like the trophy, or near the tail, are a tough go.
> Top snaggers get them in the belly or under the head.
> Much easier to control and land quickly.


Tsk, tsk. All those details but you overlook the fact that the hook is missing the weight.

I say the trophy would have been more realistic if he used weed wacker line (yup, seen it done) instead of 550 cord. Still an A for effort and execution.

Alas, snagging is so 1980's. The real pros graduated to volleyball nets and pitchforks well before y2k. Hell, I remember one hero diving into a pool below a popular fish ladder back in the early 90's armed with nothing more than his wit, a pair of cut offs, and a butterfly knife. Some real hand to fin stuff there. The battle ended when he stabbed his other hand with the knife and ran up the hill leaving a fine example of a blood trail. I keep replaying that scene through my memory. No reason that man shouldn't have put at least 1 of those fish on land. 

The kang must be respected. Although that fact is self evident to some, it must be learn't the hard way for others.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Quack Addict said:


> .............................Hell, I remember one hero diving into a pool below a popular fish ladder back in the early 90's armed with nothing more than his wit, a pair of cut offs, and a butterfly knife. Some real hand to fin stuff there. The battle ended when he stabbed his other hand with the knife and ran up the hill leaving a fine example of a blood trail. I keep replaying that scene through my memory. No reason that man shouldn't have put at least 1 of those fish on land. The kang must be respected.......


Back in the day when huge 25#+ fish were the norm, late one Sunday night on the Boardman I watched a fella standing on a large rock in the water near the bank.
He was just riffing away when he hit a big king. It all happened so fast he was yanked off the rock into a Lil' Abner dive head first...loosing the rod in the process. As he was going downstream past his buddy, the buddy reached out with his pole for him to grab but it was a two piece and came apart and with only the line holding the pieces together...the line broke. He finally made it in to shore, and while draining his waders they were both cussing and bitching that their trip was over...they had no rods, and no fish.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

It's still early September. 
I think there should be a 3 river playoff with finals held the first of October, biggest zombie wins


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

When snagging was legal there were some real scenes out there. Like straight out of Deliverance........


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol this is going exactly in the direction I’d hoped. I really like the weed whack we line idea .. and if I can find giant pipe cleaners for the sake of proportion I’ll at that too..


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ESOX said:


> When snagging was legal there were some real scenes out there. Like straight out of Deliverance........


Some think it's still an acceptable method. Take a ride below Scottville. I swear there's guys that live on the banks of the river during September/October. Clotheslines, campfires, tents...


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

fowlpursuit said:


> Lol this is going exactly in the direction I’d hoped. I really like the weed whack we line idea .. and if I can find giant pipe cleaners for the sake of proportion I’ll at that too..


The last time I saw week wacker line employed for this use, the expert snagged, dislodged, then dragged, about a 15' long cedar log from the opposite bank. Then he and his lookout spent the next 20 minutes or so stripping the log of all the steel and lead it had embedded in it.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Smallie12 said:


> So I thank you for that and keep up the good work.


You're welcome! And thank you for the kind words and support.



Smallie12 said:


> and to me, you deserve a cold one and an amen brotha/sista.


Brotha'.



Smallie12 said:


> Now, I could be wrong, but just a few of your posts that I've read tonight showed me you actively participate, actually have a sense of humor and understand some guys are just trying to have a good time,


You're BANNED!   :shhh: :Modified_ :yikes: :lol:


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Is


Trout King said:


> Those kings love tail swatting those pesky intruders, lol.


 Is this really all you got on that?


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyony have any slightly used Turks Ticklers i can buy


----------

